# 3/4" MDF is $31 a panel?!?!?! Any other ideas??



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Hey all. I was about to start building my sub box/false floor unit and then called around the area and cannot find 3/4" MDF in the seattle area for under $31 a panel for 4'x8'!?!?! That seems very high i think i got some a year ago for $20. The box is going to be about 34"x24"x4". Any ideas???


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

get lots of newspaper and glue and make paper mache.


and prayer.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

thanks. That helps SOOOO much!


----------



## GaryEBell (Aug 30, 2008)

Prices of MDF have gone way, way up in the last 5 years......... That sounds about going rate unless you are buying big quantity / or at wholesale....... but come on..... it is like $10 more than what you thought you were going to spend..... just measure twice


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

4x8??? Damn, that must weigh about 75 lbs! The price seems right to me since the 2'x4' panel is about $12 here. 

You could always use birch ply.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Birch ply i see... for a 12" running a pretty solid 800-1000w RMS, it will be ported too (i've done the calculations). Do i need 3/4? or would a well braced 1/2" be enough? I didnt look at 2x4 as I assumed they would be more expensive...what do you think?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Birch ply is a lot lighter. Don't skimp on the wood. Use 3/4" and still brace it just as well.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Dang...this is a large unexpected cost! Actually, if i only need two 34x24 panels and then two 2.5x34, and two 2.5x24....then i can get that out of one sheet cant i? If my math is correct then yes i can...i can afford one sheet no problem but $60 something is too much for me for the box


----------



## Stanthrax (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you tried Home Depot? Around $8 a sheet here in Michigan.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Wait, seriously!? $8 for 3/4" MDF ina 4'x8' panel? Are you POSITIVE? If so, i know they pricematch...


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Stanthrax said:


> Have you tried Home Depot? Around $8 a sheet here in Michigan.


You've have to got to be joking. $28 for a sheet here in Canada

Have you thought about 5/8 sheet instead? I was planning on using 3/4" however the cost saving to a 5/8 sheet was well worth it. $10

Now only if I can get a 4'x8' of 1/2" Lexan for under $150


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Hmm i haven't thought about that. I'll check it out! Are you saying $10 less or $10 total per sheet?


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

avg $10 per sheet however that's in Ontario, Canada


----------



## Stanthrax (Jul 20, 2008)

elvisjer said:


> Wait, seriously!? $8 for 3/4" MDF ina 4'x8' panel? Are you POSITIVE? If so, i know they pricematch...


Yes somewhere between 8 and 9 bucks a sheet for 3/4 inch 4 X 8


----------



## Stanthrax (Jul 20, 2008)

Ohh crap It was 2ft by 4 Ft, my bad.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Crazy, im looking at the lowes site and cant find it in your state for under $24 which in itself is much better than $31. But $8...i cant find anything like that anywhere. Any chance you can show an ad or link? I believe you, just need something to get a pricematch with.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

I see, well maybe ill just buy a few sheets of those. It would be much easier to handle and transport. What city are you in so i can search the nearby lowes?


----------



## Stanthrax (Jul 20, 2008)

I couldn't find any MDF listed on the Home Depot site. Just go there or Lowes and it will be in a small area of the lumber section. If you can't find it ask someone. 2 X 4 feet should work for your box size. As a note their 4 feet was actually 49 inches, found that out the hard way.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Dude, you live in Seattle, there are trees everywhere in Washington right? do a Paul Bunyon and get your own.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Stanthrax said:


> Yes somewhere between 8 and 9 bucks a sheet for 3/4 inch 4 X 8


You need to have your eyes checked or start working on your comprehension skills.

You're thinking of the 2' x 4' sheet.

It's $27 per 3/4" thick 2' x 4' sheet here in CT.


----------



## dyno (Jan 15, 2008)

$60 blows your budget? You need to find a new hobby.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Dyno..48 posts and telling me that this hobby isnt for me.  Im a college student and have to budget by the day, currently i budgeted some out for the box and will have to wait a few weeks to be able to spend $60 on the box.


----------



## dyno (Jan 15, 2008)

48 posts and I'm from Canada. Double bad.

I got some great Mac and Cheese recipes. PM me.






All in fun. Good luck


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

elvisjer said:


> Hey all. I was about to start building my sub box/false floor unit and then called around the area and cannot find 3/4" MDF in the seattle area for under $31 a panel for 4'x8'!?!?! That seems very high i think i got some a year ago for $20. The box is going to be about 34"x24"x4". Any ideas???


Get smaller panels. Home depot has 2'x4' for less than 10 bucks, 3/4" thick.

*checked a stored photo of a price tag*

$8.37


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

dyno said:


> $60 blows your budget? You need to find a new hobby.


x2.
Budgeting is fine, we all have to do it but your talking about a $10 difference.
Around my parts regular mdf is about $27/sheet and $34/sheet for trupan/ultralight.

Cut back on beer or smokes for a week or build a smaller box.



elvisjer said:


> Thanks Dyno..48 posts and telling me that this hobby isnt for me.  Im a college student and have to budget by the day, currently i budgeted some out for the box and will have to wait a few weeks to be able to spend $60 on the box.


I have more posts than you do, therefore I must be right.  lame.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Whoo hoo!!!! Small panels it is! That makes cutting a lot easier too!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Lafayette, IN
Home Depot $28 a sheet


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

I understand being on a budget but $10 dollars, WTF. You are definitely in the wrong hobby if that puts a kink in your plans.


----------



## joshhoyt (Oct 10, 2008)

haha, you guys are being harsh on the budget thing... ten dollars is a big difference when you haven't accounted it into your current finances. sounds bad, but i'm a college student as well. a ten dollar difference, do you know how much top ramen that is? thats a week's worth of food! and you don't live in washington like we do okay. you know how much we have to pay out our ass in taxs! its absurd. sales tax is almost 9% here. i know it sounds like nothing at all, and it is understandable to say that we should plan on having more of a price fluctuation in the end of our projects, but it is hard trying to manage, rent, utilities, tuition, books, lab fee's, gas, alcohol, and top ramen. 

but i agree, $10 is manageable, just... inconvenient


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

$10 isnt a problem. Before i did the math i thought i needed 2 4x8 sheets for the box. I cannot afford $60 right now and need to build the box this weekend because its NOT raining. $30 will provide me with food for a week or two no problem. I can wait a week and have my next paycheck and definatly afford the $30, but chances are it will be raining. After october rolls around in WA, especially Seattle, you have to count in it raining every day. It actually will not rain *every* day, but chances are you won't get a stretch of 2-3 days without some type of rain until well....late spring! No, more posts doesn't mean i'm right, it just means I am jealous of Canada's economy and healthcare system so had to use my post count as a means to argue my point.


----------



## Overkll (Aug 27, 2007)

Go for the smaller sheets and try to get 'ends' and 'screw ups' from the bargain bin... I always get cheap wood from the scrap bins, usually a couple of bucks... rarely need a whole 4X8 sheet.

HTH


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

dyno said:


> $60 blows your budget? You need to find a new hobby.


Thats what I was thinking.

Start playing drums...average price for a cymbal is _*over*_ $200.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Stanthrax said:


> Yes somewhere between 8 and 9 bucks a sheet for 3/4 inch 4 X 8



I was going to say no way, then I read more posts. Yeah, it ends up costing about $32-36 to buy the precut sections instead of a 4x8 sheet.
Every time I try to get HD to cut my wood, I have to explain that I want it straight. Then I have to explain how to do that, otherwise the guy uses the panel saw, cuts down and then back up as the panel is settling and I always end up about 1/8" off and crooked. I even offer to give him $10 if he does it right, but then usually tell me they don't have the time. Wow, $10 for and extra 45 seconds. = $80/hr for doing your job... I'd take it. I just have them cut it into 2 or 3 pieces and do the rest myself. They don't usually charge me anyway.

Jay


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> Thats what I was thinking.
> 
> Start playing drums...average price for a cymbal is _*over*_ $200.


Cool, another drummer! Don't forget about snare addictions that add up FAST 

Op, one thing to look for is a box for your sub on craigslist or the like. There are alot of enthusiasts that change equipment or upgrade, sometimes you can find one built for it.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

I play drums too  All my hobbies and college are a terrible terrible mix.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> Thats what I was thinking.
> 
> Start playing drums...average price for a cymbal is _*over*_ $200.


...they're... just... metal...

>:O


----------

